# Oklahoma G2G April 28th, 2012



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

This will be held at Aho Audio in Guthrie, OK. 1 mile east of I-35 on Seward Rd. I hope to see all the regular faces and meet a few new ones.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I should be able to be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for posting it up


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll be there... In the same ****ty car... With minor adjustments


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

don't worry to much about it my car is still a train wreak


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Just now saw this. I'm gonna have to try & work something out at work for that Saturday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Put me down as a maybe. Will all come down to how well the fish are biting. The gas I'd burn going to OKC and back will just about fill the 40 gallon tank in my Bass Cat to the tune of about $150. Last time I tweaked the eq while going 75 down the interstate and didn't realize how hot the lower midrange was until I got in to make the drive home. Need to make sure to dail that down before anyone gets in to listen while parked. Also waiting on an amp I special ordered and if I don't have it in time I might have to see if I can borrow one from one of you guys. Just needs to give a sub 200rms or more at 4 ohms.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I'm out! Grenaded the #6 piston in my outboard yesterday! Gonna cost up to $4000 for a rebuild. Oh well, **** HAPPENS!


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't mean to throw the thread of course, but I picked up an Audison amp locally and it's DEAD! Anyways...I was wondering if any of you guys locally have any cheap amps you don't use? Just need something at 2ohms, 500+ish to hold me over until this Audison gets back from repair (haven't even shipped it out yet).


And fish...we need to meet up sometime so I can hear yours, etc etc. I want to hear all I can here locally to get a feel for different sounds, etc. Shooting blind here when I EQ


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

ousooner2 said:


> Don't mean to throw the thread of course, but I picked up an Audison amp locally and it's DEAD! Anyways...I was wondering if any of you guys locally have any cheap amps you don't use? Just need something at 2ohms, 500+ish to hold me over until this Audison gets back from repair (haven't even shipped it out yet).
> 
> 
> And fish...we need to meet up sometime so I can hear yours, etc etc. I want to hear all I can here locally to get a feel for different sounds, etc. Shooting blind here when I EQ



I was actually getting on here to send you a PM with the link to this thread.  You should try to make it to the meet!

As far as amps go, I've sold all mine except a small RF 2-channel. Did Audison tell you where it was getting shipped to for repairs?


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

fish said:


> I was actually getting on here to send you a PM with the link to this thread.  You should try to make it to the meet!
> 
> As far as amps go, I've sold all mine except a small RF 2-channel. Did Audison tell you where it was getting shipped to for repairs?


Haha nice, thanks! 

They haven't told me anything yet. I just sent in the RMA form yesterday, so I'm not sure if I wait to send it out or if I just send it. The address on the RMA says "Redwood Falls, MN". Usually I check everything I buy on craigslist, but I was in a hurry to get to the Thunder game so I met him downtown and just looked it over. 

I've got his phone # though and he texted me back a few times saying "it didn't happen to him when he had it". I'm sure an address isn't to hard to find with a phone number lol. Naw, I wouldn't do that


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Audison amps go to Minnesota for repair. I'm just now getting around to sending mine in for repair.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Audison amps go to Minnesota for repair. I'm just now getting around to sending mine in for repair.


I thought yours had been sent out a couple weeks ago.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

aw he had to find all the paper work ect and he had to pull it as well


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's on the way there now. Should be back and reinstalled by this.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> It's on the way there now. Should be back and reinstalled by this.


Good deal. You gonna have time to get it dialed in for Kicker Bash?

Anthony,

How's the carpet coming?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I doubt it will be back by then. It'll be going again by the time this g2g is here.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Jason ... Do u know anything about alpine h700/701 proccessors? I'm having trouble setting mine up.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> I doubt it will be back by then. It'll be going again by the time this g2g is here.



I just realized that's next weekend!


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Added to my calendar. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I got the alpine proccessor working however I am having a big issue with my factory keyless entry... Anybody know how to reprogram the security module?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

dh8009 said:


> Added to my calendar. Hope everyone is doing good.


Hey, what's up Darrell? How ya been stranger?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

em_pleh said:


> Well I got the alpine proccessor working however I am having a big issue with my factory keyless entry... Anybody know how to reprogram the security module?


I hear the dealer can reprogram that for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks trebor... Maybe I'll try that lol


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I think I'm going to try to make it. The truck is a gas guzzler but it would be nice to meet some fellow DIYMA'ers


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> I think I'm going to try to make it. The truck is a gas guzzler but it would be nice to meet some fellow DIYMA'ers


You should try your best to make it. We always have a good time and you might learn a thing or two.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

jowens500 said:


> You should try your best to make it. We always have a good time and you might learn a thing or two.


I'm all up for both of those! This might give me more motivation to get my butt to work on my setup. The inside of my truck is such a mess it is almost an embarrassment


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Most of us will be in Stillwater tomorrow for the Kicker Bash. It looks like the weather is going to really nice this year. If you've got nothing else going on you should try and make it too.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

aw fish i put the box on the top shelf and sold it for 209 bucks 








lol no i didnt have not even started it been very busy with the shop thing


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I'll be at kicker bash but my car won't... It's still at the dealership getting fixed. Hopefully it's something simple and cheap lol


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

aho77 said:


> aw fish i put the box on the top shelf and sold it for 209 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whew! My heart just sank. lol No worries, I'm in no hurry. Glad to hear you've been busy. Are you too busy to head up to Stillwater tomorrow?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

fish said:


> Whew! My heart just sank. lol No worries, I'm in no hurry. Glad to hear you've been busy. Are you too busy to head up to Stillwater tomorrow?


Aho will be at Kicker Bash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I couldn't make it to the kicker bash, but I am planning on coming the the G2G on the 28th. It actually helped motivate me to get to work on the dash, which I spent some time on this weekend


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I should be able to attend. Plans this time are to hang out, listen, etc.... NOT working on my car the whole time. Fingers crossed,


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

fish said:


> Hey, what's up Darrell? How ya been stranger?


Hey whats up. I've been doing good. Just staying busy with working and keeping up with my baby girl.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Well the wife is planning on going out of town with our daughter that weekend so short of the truck breaking, I'll be there.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I had a great time at our impromptu mini meet Friday, let's do it again soon.

Less than three weeks until our main meet! Looking forward to seeing you all and hearing your setups again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

trebor said:


> I had a great time at our impromptu mini meet Friday, let's do it again soon.
> 
> Less than three weeks until our main meet! Looking forward to seeing you all and hearing your setups again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure, good times were had Friday. You guys know you're welcome anytime. 

Hopefully the amp for the Accord will be back.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Yea Friday was educational for me... I learned a thing or two. Hopefully I can keep coming out and learning some more stuff


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Hopefully I can make this one! Anyone going to be running horns there? I'm really interested in running some horns for a change.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

BMWTUBED said:


> Hopefully I can make this one! Anyone going to be running horns there? I'm really interested in running some horns for a change.


Trebor has horns in his car. Fish has some horns he wants to put in his car, but unlikely by the meet.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I've got horns, definitely not the best example out there. It's still a work in progress, but I think much improved since we had our last meet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I seriously doubt I'll have those horns in by the meet, but who knows? I need to get what I have tuned in first.  Which reminds me, hopefully next Friday we can meet up & Ernie can bring the AC RTA.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Its always good times when we meet up. Listen to Trebor, Jason, and Aho are always educational. Sometimes a littler over my head but still learning.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

trebor said:


> I've got horns, definitely not the best example out there. It's still a work in progress, but I think much improved since we had our last meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure you're being humble. I hope I can make it and have a listen. Which body and driver did you go with?


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

Im in OKC so hopefully i'll be able to make it


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Well unless my car is at the body shop getting fix, I will definitely be there.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry to Hijack the thread, But me and a couple of the boys might go to the MECA show at Sherman, Tx. Anyone interested in having a mini meet there "if" we go? I hear its only 1 hr from this meeting spot the week after.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

BMWTUBED said:


> I am sure you're being humble. I hope I can make it and have a listen. Which body and driver did you go with?


It's an old USD Rotomount with some Selenium Neo drivers, I forget the model number. They're 16ohm drivers, getting roughly three watts a piece.

Like I said, it's really not all that but your welcome to hear it anytime. This setup is more of a learning experience for me, so my settings never stay the same for very long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Sorry to Hijack the thread, But me and a couple of the boys might go to the MECA show at Sherman, Tx. Anyone interested in having a mini meet there "if" we go? I hear its only 1 hr from this meeting spot the week after.


More like two and a half hours. Lol 
Even so, I might be willing to make the drive down....what time and where in Sherman is this MECA show located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Road trip??? I might try to make it to Sherman as well


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

O, I apologize, I was told it was only an hr away.. hehe guess that was wrong.

It was april 21st... but nothing is written in stone yet..


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Ive made the drive to Sherman a few times from okc. Close to three hours in decent traffic.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Southsyde - 

I'd like to make the trip down to Sherman, but I've got plans the weekend of the 21st.  We definitely need to make arrangements for a meet sometime this spring/summer.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

The Sherman shows are the shows Jeremy Clutts is putting on down at his place. They are all 2x events, so it's a great place to build points towards a run at Finals!

I'll try to make the G2G, but if I do it will be later in the day. I've taken this season off from competition as I start a new build. I'm also working evenings making the early morning drives to Sherman and Tulsa a no-go for me. If I make it I doubt the car will be playing but I'd really like to see what everyone has been up to in the off season! So... count me as a definite maybe.

Are there any plans for Aho Audio hosting one or more MECA events this year?

-Todd


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

highly said:


> The Sherman shows are the shows Jeremy Clutts is putting on down at his place. They are all 2x events, so it's a great place to build points towards a run at Finals!
> 
> I'll try to make the G2G, but if I do it will be later in the day. I've taken this season off from competition as *I start a new build*. I'm also working evenings making the early morning drives to Sherman and Tulsa a no-go for me. If I make it I doubt the car will be playing but I'd really like to see what everyone has been up to in the off season! So... count me as a definite maybe.
> 
> ...


 Very interesting....Hmmm.

I hope you'll be able to make it. 

I haven't heard anything from Aho on his plans for hosting any MECA events, he doesnt get on here much. I'll give him a call and see if we can get him on here.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

todd if i can swing it i will do it even thou i payed for a shop membership it still going to cost 800.00$ in metals a trophies so thats kinda hard for me and the shop to spend for a show at the moment the shop team guys are paying for a midwest event i know they dont have sq but they just wanted a place close to home to have a show


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll donate my trophies and two coathangers full of medals from the last two years to the shop, but I know you'd still have to buy from MECA. Though come to think of it, Mark E. does a recycled-trophy show...

Ping me (email or PM) if you think there's a chance that could help get the shop to host. The process has to start somewhere but I know the cost of entry for a shop isn't small. I'd really love to see more shows close to home (as I am sure you would too!).


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

aho77 said:


> todd if i can swing it i will do it even thou i payed for a shop membership it still going to cost 800.00$ in metals a trophies so thats kinda hard for me and the shop to spend for a show at the moment the shop team guys are paying for a midwest event i know they dont have sq but they just wanted a place close to home to have a show


I think I'd be willing to help sponsor. I have a business that I could write it off as advertising (non audio related). Its a small business so i couldnt swing the whole 800, but if it would help PM me if you're interested.

Or, I plan to be there at the g2g so we could talk then as well.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

That'd be cool to have a MECA show locally! I'd probably enter just to see what kind of score I could pull off.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just two weeks to go.

Also, had a great time hanging out last night. Good times?


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Sweettttaaaa!!!!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Just two weeks to go.
> 
> Also, had a great time hanging out last night. Good times?



It was good times last night, but I think using the RTA in the dark & under pressure of tornadic activity took my setup a step backwards.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Who all was tuning with the RTA last weekend?


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I did!!! Lol


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

dh8009 said:


> Who all was tuning with the RTA last weekend?



Me, Ben, & Robert got a crack at it. More than likely the RTA will be at the G2G.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm about 99.9999% sure the RTA will be at the G2G. Good times will be had for sure that day.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

What is the general time frame for this? I'm coming in from Tulsa so a general idea of when people will be there would be nice. 

The Rta would be nice. I'm trying frantically to get things completed enough to have it playing for that weekend. It won't be pretty but hopefully it will be playing some music. 

Someday I'll have to Rta my exhaust. I'm curious to know what freq that thing rumbles at


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

That had to be fun. Hope you guys are happy with the adjustments made but I'm sure that was just the beginning


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

dh8009 said:


> That had to be fun. Hope you guys are happy with the adjustments made but I'm sure that was just the beginning



I just need to start all over. 

Pocket5s, in the past we've started about 8:00-8:30am & get done around 3:00-5:00pm. It all depends on the weather pretty much.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

dh8009 said:


> That had to be fun. Hope you guys are happy with the adjustments made but I'm sure that was just the beginning


It was fun. I didn't make any adjustments at the meet, we took a quick look at my frequency curve... which was all over the place! Lol 

Before our last G2G we all met up for breakfast at Cracker Barrel. Anyone up for doing that again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im up for meeting at Cracker Barrel again


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

****, I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

fish said:


> I just need to start all over.
> 
> Pocket5s, in the past we've started about 8:00-8:30am & get done around 3:00-5:00pm. It all depends on the weather pretty much.


sounds good, thanks


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I'm going to try to come by later in the day. I'd really like to get out and see what folks have been up to lately.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

highly said:


> Well, I'm going to try to come by later in the day. I'd really like to get out and see what folks have been up to lately.


Glad you'll make it! Will be good to see you again.

That makes at least 3 of us for breakfast, so what time do you all think....does 7am sound good to y'all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll more than likely be there for breakfast. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

7 sounds good to me.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Count me in for 7:00!


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im good for 7 or 7:15 also, lol


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

7am at the Cracker Barrel it is!

Cracker Barrel
I-35 , Exit# 137
I-35 & NE 122nd Street
4901 NE 122nd Street
Edmond, OK 73013-8231
Located off I-35


Pocket5s, I know its probably too early for you to make, but if you do, it's located right after you exit from the turnpike. Just take the southbound exit towards OKC and I believe Cracker Barrel will be your first exit after the turnpike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I appreciate the info but I don't see myself leaving at 5:30 or so 

I'm probably going to head out of town around 7 or so. Wife wants me to take some stuff to the dump which is on the way out of town.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Well it's less than a week till the g2g. Everybody ready?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Personally I'm ready. The truck is so-so ready. the audio system in the truck is not even close


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll mess around with my settings on Friday. Could make it worse though.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I gotta do some tuning but im pretty much ready


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

im ready to hang out. The truck is still the same as always. Not much I can do till processor and another amp. Plus amp on components is still attenuating on one channel every now and then.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I still don't have the amp for the Accord and there is no chance in hell the Civic will be ready. Looks like I'll be a regular onlooker.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> I still don't have the amp for the Accord and there is no chance in hell the Civic will be ready. Looks like I'll be a regular onlooker.


Did you call the Audison rep?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> I still don't have the amp for the Accord and there is no chance in hell the Civic will be ready. Looks like I'll be a regular onlooker.


That stinks, but I'm kind of glad cause' my ear is still plugged up and I can't hear right or enjoy listening right now at all....and forget about trying to tune!!! Lol

BTW, Ben took first place in Masters this last weekend, the competition was fierce.... 

At least he's getting out there and getting involved....so congrats Ben!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Job well done Ben!

Robert, I had one side of my head stopped up at one of the meets & it sucked. Hopefully you'll be better by this weekend. Allergies have been horrible lately.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats Ben on the win.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

trebor said:


> BTW, Ben took first place in Masters this last weekend, the competition was fierce....
> 
> At least he's getting out there and getting involved....so congrats Ben!



It must have been the RTA.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I realize a few of you are going in early for breakfast, what time is everything actually supposed to get going? I will be there, just trying to nail down a good time.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lorin said:


> I realize a few of you are going in early for breakfast, what time is everything actually supposed to get going? I will be there, just trying to nail down a good time.


I think we made it to Aho's around 9am last time.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I might be an onlooker too if I can make it. When is the exact date and what's the plan?? Schedule is getting pretty crazy since this is my last semester of college. I know you all are meeting at 7am-ish at Cracker Barrel, but are you driving somewhere else or what?? Never been to one....obviously.....so just wondering. 

My ID q450.4 will be here this week, but my Audison most likely wont. No sub for me :mean:. I'd like to work on the front stage for awhile anyways. So they'll be an RTA there huh....


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> I might be an onlooker too if I can make it. When is the exact date and what's the plan?? Schedule is getting pretty crazy since this is my last semester of college. I know you all are meeting at 7am-ish at Cracker Barrel, but are you driving somewhere else or what?? Never been to one....obviously.....so just wondering.
> 
> My ID q450.4 will be here this week, but my Audison most likely wont. No sub for me :mean:. I'd like to work on the front stage for awhile anyways. So they'll be an RTA there huh....


7:00am breakfast at Cracker Barrel. Then off to Aho Audio in Guthrie. Yes, there will be a RTA on hand.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> 7:00am breakfast at Cracker Barrel. Then off to Aho Audio in Guthrie. Yes, there will be a RTA on hand.


I would love to get some time with that rta as well. My system sounds like pooo. I just love my ms8.


----------



## aho77 (Jun 8, 2009)

sounds like me and the wife will have to get up around 6 we will be at the crack whore barrel also 
jason will not be their you u got my number call me to find out y but see yall there


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

There will be enough MS8 experience there (I am sure) to wring out the poo and leave it as nice as the MS8 will get you... assuming there are quiet moments between blasts of fury from subwoofers and such. Or my free-air front stage. LOL...


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I was going to try to make it out, but go figure....my ID Q450.4 showed up today with a bad channel. I have THE WORST luck. Bought a Audison amp, it was in protect. IDmax from here, VC rub. PPI p900.4 had a speaker terminal completely strip after the 2nd use. 

Hoping my luck will change soon!! Lol. I might still try to make it out


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> Well I was going to try to make it out, but go figure....my ID Q450.4 showed up today with a bad channel. I have THE WORST luck. Bought a Audison amp, it was in protect. IDmax from here, VC rub. PPI p900.4 had a speaker terminal completely strip after the 2nd use.
> 
> Hoping my luck will change soon!! Lol. I might still try to make it out


You should still come and hang out. I always have a good time just visiting with everyone. I've started changing my system up and all I have going are just some tweeters and a sub, you can imagine how that sounds. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

trebor said:


> You should still come and hang out. I always have a good time just visiting with everyone. I've started changing my system up and all I have going are just some tweeters and a sub, you can imagine how that sounds. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, you should come on up even if your system's not up & running.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope you guys have a good time tomorrow. I sure wish I could make it, but it's just not going to happen. The doctors thought I had appendicitis, but it turns out I have a severe intestine virus. Someone needs to take pictures this time though. Especially if some new guys show up.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

It doesn't look like I"m going to make it either. Had to get some repairs on the wife's jeep done this week and that took my traveling money. I'm supposed to get a refund from paypal by today so if that shows up I'll be there. Otherwise I'll spent my saturday in the garage working on it :\


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> I hope you guys have a good time tomorrow. I sure wish I could make it, but it's just not going to happen. The doctors thought I had appendicitis, but it turns out I have a severe intestine virus. Someone needs to take pictures this time though. Especially if some new guys show up.


Rest up buddy, glad you won't need surgery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I think I can possibly make it out for some breakfast ool and fun and games. Just an onlooker.

But I am bringing a Focal Solid 4 and Solid 1 for sale if anyone is interested. Also a Behringer Pro-Audio EQ/Crossover that is already 12v ready. If someone wants to try out the amps, I don't have a problem with it.

Also, in Moore, at the club City Limits, VooDoo and 36 inches are doing a dual gig! Sure to be a great night of some good old rock and roll!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

SQ Stang said:


> I think I can possibly make it out for some breakfast ool and fun and games. Just an onlooker.
> 
> But I am bringing a Focal Solid 4 and Solid 1 for sale if anyone is interested. Also a Behringer Pro-Audio EQ/Crossover that is already 12v ready. If someone wants to try out the amps, I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> Also, in Moore, at the club City Limits, VooDoo and 36 inches are doing a dual gig! Sure to be a great night of some good old rock and roll!



I'd like to take a look at that Behringer.

Where's abouts in Moore is City Limits?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

City Limits is near SE 44th and...Eastern I think. 

Took a few minutes and threw a quick tune on the car, so we'll see how that goes over.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Highly does that mean you may have a car to listen to? 

Jason hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> Highly does that mean you may have a car to listen to?
> 
> Jason hope you get to feeling better soon.


My car was 'listenable' when you were by the house... it just isn't exactly Finals-ready. Trying some different tuning decisions, and with the current equipment changes that has led to some interesting results. Again, not Finals-ready, but listenable.

Will anyone besides Ben and I have something to listen to? LOL!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh well I didn't know that Todd... Would've liked to have heard it then. Guess I'll have to tomorrow. I did some tuning to mine so it should be pretty good now considering


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll see you guys at Aho's because i doubt i wake up in time to make it to Cracker Barrel. Jason get well soon.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Up & at 'em kids!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

fish said:


> I'd like to take a look at that Behringer.
> 
> Where's abouts in Moore is City Limits?


Highly is correct. I was incorrect, and the gig was last night, and not tonight. But, my good friend Joe Fox is a national comedian and will be at Loony Bin tonight. Show times are 8 and 10:30pm. He is extremely funny!

Joe is from OKC, graduated from Putnam City Original back in 1991. He is constantly traveling, working, and getting his name out.

If you can make it...you won't be sorry.

here is a clip of him:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Great G2G! Nice to have some time to get together with everyone and stop running around like a loon for a minute. Managed to throw enough of the car together (only one seat!!) to make it to the meet and be able to give everyone a listen to what I have been up to with it. Good to hear some feedback on the new direction the tune has taken, and I look forward to hearing where your cars take you in the near future. Hopefully we'll have some more cars playing for the Sherman show next month, and I will do my best to make it even if I don't compete. 

Had some great conversations and probably said too much about too many things (not unusual for me) so hopefully didn't scare anyone off. Not often I get to let my hair down and let some thoughts out. I had a great time and look forward to the next one!

-T


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Wonderful meet! As always it was great hanging out, listening to some tunes, and talking shop again. I can hardly wait for the next one. I promise to have something more conventional to listen to next time, I'm through experimenting, for now.....mostly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad everyone had a good time. Again, I'm sorry I couldn't make it, but I know you guys understand. Looking forward to seeing everyone real soon.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Good times as always. Great to see everyone again & meet you Martin (BMWtubed). Had some nice listening experiences & conversations. Hopefully we can all do it again very soon.

Jason, we missed you bro. Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fish said:


> Jason, we missed you bro. Hope you're feeling better today.


Yeah, I'm pretty bummed out about not making it out today, but I am feeling a tad bit better today. I was actually able to keep some food in my stomach.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

<--------Fish SQStang--------->










SPL guys trying to get something to make noise











<--SQStang(bg) BMWTUBED(fg) fish(bg) em_pleh(fg)--->


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed meeting everyone and hearing some great systems. I'm inspired again to try a few new things so maybe when we all get together again lll have something a little more dynamic.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, Anthony is having a Midwest SPL show next Sunday. I think we all should show up and hang out.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

I know I vented to many of you that I just don't have the dynamics I used to have and I'm really thinking alot of it simply boils down to power. I'm using all 8ohm speakers and trying to power the whole thing with an XD 700/5, including rear fill. I am grossly under powered is my conclusion. So, here is what is rolling around in my head to remedy this. 1)place my seas lotus tweets in the factory dash location. They are too big to fit in the Apillars but should be ok in the dash and they can take a good deal of power (as compared to the b&O anyway) I heard Kevins Helix in his dash as was impressed. 2) Bridge my XD700/5 and add another one in bridged mode. This will give me about 100W to each of the four speakers up front and 600W to a dual voice coil sub. It will also allow me to go full active on all drivers 3)replace my Vifa 8ohm sub with a dual voice coil sub (thinking IDQ10) Each voice coil will be powered by one of the XD700/5. 5) Drop the rear fill altogether so I'm not wasting power back there. This should put me back to about where I was with the BMW, but in class D rather than AB. But who cares, all amps sound the same right?!  Any other ideas for those who heard my car?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

trebor said:


> Wonderful meet! As always it was great hanging out, listening to some tunes, and talking shop again. I can hardly wait for the next one. I promise to have something more conventional to listen to next time, I'm through experimenting, for now.....mostly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I really hate I couldn't make it to this G2G due to work. I will be at the show on the 26th and hope to meet some new DIYMA folks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

BMWTUBED said:


> I know I vented to many of you that I just don't have the dynamics I used to have and I'm really thinking alot of it simply boils down to power. I'm using all 8ohm speakers and trying to power the whole thing with an XD 700/5, including rear fill. I am grossly under powered is my conclusion. So, here is what is rolling around in my head to remedy this. 1)place my seas lotus tweets in the factory dash location. They are too big to fit in the Apillars but should be ok in the dash and they can take a good deal of power (as compared to the b&O anyway) I heard Kevins Helix in his dash as was impressed. 2) Bridge my XD700/5 and add another one in bridged mode. This will give me about 100W to each of the four speakers up front and 600W to a dual voice coil sub. It will also allow me to go full active on all drivers 3)replace my Vifa 8ohm sub with a dual voice coil sub (thinking IDQ10) Each voice coil will be powered by one of the XD700/5. 5) Drop the rear fill altogether so I'm not wasting power back there. This should put me back to about where I was with the BMW, but in class D rather than AB. But who cares, all amps sound the same right?!  Any other ideas for those who heard my car?


That sounds like a good plan to me. Have you considered adding a second Vifa sub instead of just one with a DVC? Since your taking into consideration dynamics, 8ohm speakers will suffer less from power compression, have lower inductance and so should be able to respond quicker....whether or not it's actually audible I don't know but stacking things in your favor can't hurt. 

Just a thought anyways. I look forward to hearing it again soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

narvarr said:


> Man I really hate I couldn't make it to this G2G due to work. I will be at the show on the 26th and hope to meet some new DIYMA folks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I sure wished you coulda made it Narvarr, there's always next time and this wont be our last. I know of about five of us OK boys who are going to try to make it down for that show on the 26th! We'll see you soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

It was nice hanging out with you guys as usual. You guys are a wealth of knowledge. Hope to see you guys again soon


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

trebor said:


> That sounds like a good plan to me. Have you considered adding a second Vifa sub instead of just one with a DVC? Since your taking into consideration dynamics, 8ohm speakers will suffer less from power compression, have lower inductance and so should be able to respond quicker....whether or not it's actually audible I don't know but stacking things in your favor can't hurt.
> 
> Just a thought anyways. I look forward to hearing it again soon!
> 
> ...


Robert, I did consider that and I do like the way that Vifa sounds, but the only down side is that I would have to hack a hole in my back deck. Not a huge deal, but would prefer not too. I'll prob try the IDQ and if doesn't float my boat maybe I'll start hacking... Can't wait to double my power and get everything full active again... I should have know this wouldn't satisfy me... Fish also reminded me about varying the gain of the MS8 which adds some energy as well. I'm playing around with that now. Too much gain and voices get heavy and thick on some songs, but there seems to be a balance I can live with in there somewhere... I knew I would be upgrading and tweaking after this G2G damn it.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

BMWTUBED said:


> I knew I would be upgrading and tweaking after this G2G damn it.


If we weren't constantly upgrading and tweaking then car audio would be more of a 'task' than a 'hobby'. Tasks reach a point of completion. If that were to happen in car audio it would be time for a new hobby. 

-T


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

highly said:


> If we weren't constantly upgrading and tweaking then car audio would be more of a 'task' than a 'hobby'. Tasks reach a point of completion. If that were to happen in car audio it would be time for a new hobby.
> 
> -T


Good point Todd, I need to explain that to my wife!!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

BMWTUBED said:


> Good point Todd, I need to explain that to my wife!!


In that case avoid the last line of my statement. She might take you up on the offer of completing the task and finding a new hobby!


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Wondering if someone could help me out with the board name of kevin, the gentleman at the meet w the silver charger. I'm wonder how much power he has going to his front stage. He's using a diamond amp but I didn't catch the model.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

The gentleman with te silver charger is brian ... I don't know if he is even on diyma. But trebor and Aho both know how to reach him.

Kevin is fish on diyma. He has the silver Honda.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

He is running diamond amps. one 600.4 to each door. He said 600 watts per.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Lorin said:


> He is running diamond amps. one 600.4 to each door. He said 600 watts per.


Thanks Lorin! So two 600.4 bridged should put him at 300W per speaker, correct?
That's what the spec sheet says anyway...


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> The gentleman with te silver charger is brian ... I don't know if he is even on diyma. But trebor and Aho both know how to reach him.
> 
> Kevin is fish on diyma. He has the silver Honda.


My bad! I meant Brian. He even had his name on his shirt for Christ sakes! 
I knew Kevin was Fish, I'm just brain farting I guess. I still want to try to get that plant tour sometime if possible... Thanks!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, Brian has one 600.4 bridged to the mids and one half of the other running the tweeters. With 2 open channels left if we ever decided to do a 3 way in there.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Yes, Brian has one 600.4 bridged to the mids and one half of the other running the tweeters. With 2 open channels left if we ever decided to do a 3 way in there.


Ok so 300w on each mid and 75w on each tweeter? I only ask because we have similar frnt stages and I liked the amount of head room he has.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I made it a point to hear Brian's car this last time, but I turned around & he was gone.  There's always next time.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

fish said:


> I made it a point to hear Brian's car this last time, but I turned around & he was gone.  There's always next time.


It really rocked and.was a lot of fun to listen to! Attainable system design for just about anyone as well.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

What sub/sub amp combo did Brian have in there this time? It does get down and very enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> What sub/sub amp combo did Brian have in there this time? It does get down and very enjoyable to listen to.


I didn't catch it all but pretty sure he said diamond sub. Said something about a prob w another sub.....


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

he did mention having issues with his original sub setup. I believe he had a single 12, although I could be way off the mark as I had him turn the sub side down during my listening. Those hertz speakers sound very good. My sample of two (jason's and brians) have left me impressed. Very nice components.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lorin said:


> he did mention having issues with his original sub setup. I believe he had a single 12, although I could be way off the mark as I had him turn the sub side down during my listening. Those hertz speakers sound very good. My sample of two (jason's and brians) have left me impressed. Very nice components.


Brian is a SPL guy at heart. He usually has his RD Audio D5 amp and RD heavyweight 12" in there. I know he's had trouble with both at one time or another. But those things are like top fuel dragsters, every so often they EXPLODE!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

He mentioned having a 12" dual 1 ohm sub in there along with a 400 watt (at 4 ohms) dropped down to .5 ohm pushing 5k watts. Lol


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

So when is the next meet? I miss you okies. Lol I'm free this summer for the most part.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Not sure when the next one will be but a few of us are going to Dallas for a g2g in June


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

trebor said:


> 7am at the Cracker Barrel it is!
> 
> Cracker Barrel
> I-35 , Exit# 137
> ...


Man I wish I would have seen this sooner. I could throw a rock to cracker barrel from my house. I could have brought the benz out to the show. It's no where near done, but all the temp gear is still in and playing. :-(


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

for2nato said:


> Man I wish I would have seen this sooner. I could throw a rock to cracker barrel from my house. I could have brought the benz out to the show. It's no where near done, but all the temp gear is still in and playing. :-(



No worries, there will be another one soon.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Yea check regularly... There will be plenty more to attend


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I know this might be a little odd to ask and no biggie if you don't feel like it......

but I'm having an issue with my setup (getting a TON of noise in my tweeters and a little in my mids) and I'm not sure if it's my new ID q450.4 amp or not. I've tried swapping channels on the amp, swapping RCA's, making sure connections were tight on speakers and on the amp, etc. My ground hasn't moved from when I the PPI p900.4 and I didn't get noise from that amp.

I can hear noise is the tweeters with the amp gains all the way down, the 3sixty.2 gain all the way down, and the dB-Level in the 3sixty.2 software, which goes from {0 to -40} at -30. I'm not sure what's going on, but I figured I'd see if anyone would like to help and if they had an amp...2 or 4 channel is fine to test and see if I get noise with another amp. I'm usually in Norman, but this week I'm in NW OKC


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm more NE OKC but I have an amp we could throw in sometime to see if that's your problem. I'm actually weeding out a little noise that just popped up when I changed out all my amps. But mine is a simple signal cable issue

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Highly gave me some things to try out and so I'm about to go out and try them. Hopefully I can get it figured out!!

If not, I'll shoot you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> Highly gave me some things to try out and so I'm about to go out and try them. Hopefully I can get it figured out!!
> 
> If not, I'll shoot you a PM. Thanks!


If you can't get it figured out, some of the guys will be at my house Friday night. You'd be more than welcome to come hang out with us.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone heading down to the show on Saturday?

...Besides Ben and I, of course...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

highly said:


> Anyone heading down to the show on Saturday?
> 
> ...Besides Ben and I, of course...


Not me. I'm having my gallbladder removed tomorrow, so I'll be in no shape to travel.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

That doesn't sound like any fun at all! Hope everything goes well and you are back on your feet in no time. Most of all I hope you feel better as a result!

-T


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

highly said:


> Anyone heading down to the show on Saturday?
> 
> ...Besides Ben and I, of course...



I was, but then the urge to go to the lake & catch up on my drinking got the best of me. 

Jason, I wish you the best!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

fish said:


> I was, but then the urge to go to the lake & catch up on my drinking got the best of me.
> 
> Jason, I wish you the best!


... Wuss!...

:blush:

_Have fun storming the castle!_


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I know... I thought long & hard about it. My fiance got the weekend off so we're gonna spend it together. 

I'm about 90% sure I'll make it to the North Texas meet on June 30th (?) though.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

fish said:


> I know... I thought long & hard about it. My fiance got the weekend off so we're gonna spend it together.
> 
> I'm about 90% sure I'll make it to the North Texas meet on June 30th (?) though.


OOOOh. OK, that's cool then. Bringing the lady into the situation completely changes things  Especially when used in conjunction with the 'F' word. (Fiancee. Get your heads out of the gutter!)

Have fun


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

.....


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

highly said:


> OOOOh. OK, that's cool then. Bringing the lady into the situation completely changes things  Especially when used in conjunction with the 'F' word. (Fiancee. Get your heads out of the gutter!)
> 
> Have fun


Thanks, never had a bad time at the lake!  I don't think she'd have too much fun at a G2G. 

Are you gonna make it to the meet on June 30th (for support & the likes)?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

It could happen. A bit to far out to commit at the moment, but I will toss a definite 'maybe!' out there  I don't expect that I will be making it to too many other shows this year with the work schedule (almost all night classes this year with very little time between them), but I'll see what I can do as each event nears.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey fish ... My girl is coming with me on Saturday to tx but I don't think she will be with me for the June 30th meet. 

Jason I hope everything goes well with the surgery. Get well soon.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone have the MS-8 here locally? Not sure it really matters, but I'd like to hear it and see what it's capable of as I'm about to pick one up.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

There was a couple at the last G2G.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I have an MS 8 in my car. Pretty happy with it thus far.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

fish said:


> There was a couple at the last G2G.


Pretty bummed I missed that, but we had a frac job that day and couldn't miss it. I'll definitely try to make the next one for sure! 



Lorin said:


> I have an MS 8 in my car. Pretty happy with it thus far.


Where are you located & what's your setup? Would you mind if I have a listen? 

This is one of the reasons I'm going with the MS-8, because I haven't heard very many vehicles that are SQ oriented or somewhat near SQ oriented. I was just shooting blind with my 3sixty.2 so hopefully this will show me what I might have been missing, what I was doing right, etc.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

bump for listen


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I live just north of Downtown OKC. You can take this to PM and we can exchange cell phones, etc., to set up a time. Lorin.


----------

